# advice



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

not on treatment at the moment,and am on metformin to make my eggs better quality,not for period if you know what i mean,have that fine each month.had af on the 23rd of the last month which was the same as usual but alittie shorter.but yesterday had slight bleed but stopped last night (which was only alittie bit but a funny colour brown not red, sorry) and had and still have af pains.just wondering if anyone knows what this could be. have been on metformin since the end of may but only taking one tablet of 500mg,cannot take any more because of sickness.any help would be great thanks

luv petal b


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Have you done hpt just in case what you had was an implantation bleed?

Ruth


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

that would be too soon i thought would'nt it?,usually ovulation is around day 12 or 13 for me(af was 23rd) but not sure for last month.(thought i missed it)maybe it is the drugs.never thought about a test,.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Was thinking that last period being so light and short was the implantation bleed.

Ruth


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

thanks for your relpy,feel like af is coming again and showing slight brown, so not really sure maybe af is coming early,did think of what you said but you just want someone else to say it too,may just wait and see,cannot put myself through a test if you know what i mean.but hope you are right..thanks very much for your relpy


----------

